# Whats the price of blank cd-r



## mandar5 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi i want to buy blank cdroms in bulk say 10-12.I have heard that at lamington rd, they provide at little less rate.Can neone tell me name of shop which sells original branded blank cds?
   Thanking you,
    Mandar.


----------



## godsownman (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes you heard right. Lamington Road is a place which shops lined up on either side of the road , right from Airconditioned shops to shops with fans. 

You do get CD-R's at a cheaper rate ( Rs. 8-10/- ) per cd.

I cannot tell you the shop you just have to look around and buy from the shop which you find decent.

Adios.


P.s. : If you insist I will tell you a shop , PM me for details. But trust me make your own friends and visit them only you get the best deals them


----------



## Techie_Geek (Feb 11, 2006)

Rs 7-8/- for 10-20 cds

Rs 6-7/- for 50+ cds


----------



## mandar5 (Feb 12, 2006)

*thank u*

Hey can u tell me the name of brand and which is better?


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 12, 2006)

moser baer comes for 8.40 Rs. and that is what i use...........

my friend purchased CD's from nehru place for as low as Rs. 3. but 70% of them dont work and i dont think u get them anymore....


----------



## rajat22 (Feb 12, 2006)

Rs 6-7/- for 50 cds Frontech, Rs 8 for Moser baer


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 12, 2006)

writex for 6.5 rs. flat rate


----------



## KoRn (Feb 12, 2006)

u mean 50cds for rs 7-8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dats amazing here they cost more than 100/- for 5 cds.


----------



## bholu (Feb 12, 2006)

princo for  8, and super for 7 for single cd's for dozen it will cost 6-7 in villeparle near station.


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2006)

they r cheating u for 100 for 5....I normally get on average  of Rs 7  !!!


----------



## phatratt (Feb 12, 2006)

8-9.50 bucks for Moser baer pro and 10 bucks for sony blank media.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2006)

@korn where do u live man............... posh south delhi gk mar\ket...........

and where do u go to buy .......... a departmental store


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 13, 2006)

Its 6.50 for frontech in kolkata


----------



## bholu (Feb 13, 2006)

even in place sony at 10bucks


----------



## agnels (Feb 14, 2006)

Here in Goa Moser Baer Cds cost Rs. 10-12.


----------



## godsownman (Feb 14, 2006)

I personally have used Moser Baer and I trust only that .


----------



## shyam911 (Feb 14, 2006)

godsownman said:
			
		

> I personally have used Moser Baer and I trust only that .



i agree with godsownman: Its better to use branded cd's


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 14, 2006)

hey the pack of 10 cd sony cd-r is excellent why dont u try that


----------



## vinaypatel (Feb 14, 2006)

here it i savailable with 7 rs in bulk of 50 cd for SONY


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 14, 2006)

i get...3/- per CD...


----------



## bholu (Feb 14, 2006)

hey chindi chore from where you get that its in mumbai.


hey guys is it possible that the Sony CDs which we rgetting at 10bucks are duplicate????


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Feb 14, 2006)

I bought Intex 50 CDs for Rs 6.5 each. My friend suggested them and said he's been using intex for 3 yrs and had no problem.I havent yet used them, just bought them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 14, 2006)

I get it frm my neighbourhood shop at 6 per cd 5 if u buy 100.
company called superx
i dint have any data loss so far
@ bholu: i get fake moser bayers for 7 bucks!


----------

